# Guardian homes



## NOLA Standards

LadyScarlettHawk- I will email you a copy of my Guardianship Contract


My "Guardian Girl" is with me right now to have her first litter. 
(Rose is Lombardi's sister. A Carter x Ruby daughter.)

For me, as I really do not like poodles in kennels, the guardianship has been the way to go. That lets everyone left as pets, and be loved as family members. Yet it still allows me the option of having them contribute to the NOLA line. 

For the families, and to maintain a strong relationship, I groom and board when the family goes on vacation.


Roses family has been by to visit her about four times now in her first couple of weeks with me. (Her pups are a week old today. She came a week before she was due to "settle in".) She loves the attention, but is focused on her baby. I love getting to see her and her new little ones.


It is not for everyone, but some families it is perfect for. 


Rose's boys (12 and 14) taught her to jump through a hoop and skateboard. 



Tabatha
NOLA Standards


PS. Forgive the typos. Used text to speech and there are translation issues with the Southern Drawl.


----------



## N2Mischief

I would certainly consider doing this! Sounds wonderful!!!

BTW Tabitha, we never know what people sound like on an internet forum, now I will read all your posts with a southern drawl! I love it!


----------



## Keithsomething

I think guardianships can be fantastic...or disastrous you're placing an intact animal in a home where you don't have constant supervision of them, accidents can happen. But if you screen the buyer and feel comfortable with it I see no problem with them.

(N2Mischief, tabathas drawl is amazing...makes me want to live in New Orleans even more than before!!)


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I have been very blessed with some incredible guardian homes. We have several of the dogs from our breeding program in homes with families and like Tabatha I am not happy thinking of my dogs in a kennel situation, so for us, this is a win-win. The dogs are much loved and enjoyed pets, but are there for us when we need them. One must be careful to have a rock solid agreement in place and be sure the new families are on the same page as the owner or it could and has spelled disaster.

And I agree...
Tabatha's accent is fabulous and she is a great person to speak with for encouragement and information.


----------



## peppersb

I am curious about the practice of moving a bitch to the breeder's home just before she gives birth and having all of her comfort and help come from the breeder rather than from the humans that she knows best. Seems like this would be very difficult on the bitch and on the foster family that loves her (but certainly better than living in a kennel). Do breeders ever allow the pups to be born in the foster home? Or do the bitches adjust pretty well to their new environment? Just curious.


----------



## NOLA Standards

With my girls, they are only coming back home. 

I bred them. 

I birthed them. 

I bottle fed them for 3-4 weeks.

And I raised them to be the Ambassadors they became to their families. All of my puppies, whenever I have had the chance to interact with them again, regardless of where I have met up with them, immediately know me and are ecstatic to be with me again. 

Part of my guardianship agreement, requires them to 
come back to me regularly, for grooming and boarding. (Incidentally, it is also part of my contract that my puppies are always welcome at their first home. That is stressed in multiple locations throughout the puppy contract/health guarantee -initials required). The time I called the "settle in period" could be better described as our negotiation period. Where I say, " Look at this lovely area I have prepared especially for you and your babies." and where Momma dog to be says... It's okay.... I was thinking your bed would be better…"


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Please don't take this the wrong way, but I am wondering what I am missing.
I understand what is in this for the breeder, and I understand what is in it for the dog, but not really seeing what is in it for the family?
Does the Breeder cover the dogs food, grooming and Vet bills? If so, then I can understand that it would be a good thing for a family who can't afford a dog.
But if the expenses of upkeep are on the family - are they doing it just to get a free or discounted dog? That would not seem worth it to me, since the reality is that 99% of the expense of a dog is in the upkeep, not in the purchase....What am I missing?


----------



## Ciscley

Tiny Poodles said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way, but I am wondering what I am missing.
> I understand what is in this for the breeder, and I understand what is in it for the dog, but not really seeing what is in it for the family?
> Does the Breeder cover the dogs food, grooming and Vet bills? If so, then I can understand that it would be a good thing for a family who can't afford a dog.
> But if the expenses of upkeep are on the family - are they doing it just to get a free or discounted dog? That would not seem worth it to me, since the reality is that 99% of the expense of a dog is in the upkeep, not in the purchase....What am I missing?


Tiny, for us, with Desi, it was exclusively because he was old enough that my husband fell in love with his personality and wanted *him*. 

We also live within 30 minutes drive of the breeder, which makes a big difference. And, while I would never breed myself, I know how hard it was to find a breeder in my area that I felt was doing the right thing for the poodles, so supporting their program in this way helps me ensure there will be future poodles for me to choose my next pet from in a year or two.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

The guardian family is getting the breeder's pick puppy, so best of the litter in the breeder's eyes. They also end up with a Poodle who has been fully health tested and hopefully clear itself of any major issues. 

My sister always wanted a Poodle, but in their situation would not have dreamed of spending $2,000 on a pet. They were fully prepared and more than ready to look after that pet, just not the initial cost. So she has Flynn...a wonderful, sweet guy who the family adores, and he did not cost them anything to purchase.

I have seen quite a few agreements where the guardian family is entitled to a pup from a litter their dog has produced at no cost, kind of as a thank you from the breeder.


----------



## kcp1227

Is the guardian family required to show this puppy, or is it generally a dog that has already been proven that they would be guardian of? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles

Ciscley said:


> Tiny, for us, with Desi, it was exclusively because he was old enough that my husband fell in love with his personality and wanted *him*.
> 
> We also live within 30 minutes drive of the breeder, which makes a big difference. And, while I would never breed myself, I know how hard it was to find a breeder in my area that I felt was doing the right thing for the poodles, so supporting their program in this way helps me ensure there will be future poodles for me to choose my next pet from in a year or two.


Actually, I could see it more with a boy - having to deal with a females heats, the possible health complications of such, and then having to let her go back to the breeder for weeks or months at a time is not something that I could ever do - but that's me - so attached to my dogs that I ordered a dropcam so that I can know what they are doing at all times!

*PS - Message to Dropcam - I ordered it already - you got my money, so please stop stalking me with your ads all over the internet - you won me over, I don't need to see your name written across my eyeballs when I close my eyes at night! *


----------



## Tiny Poodles

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> The guardian family is getting the breeder's pick puppy, so best of the litter in the breeder's eyes. They also end up with a Poodle who has been fully health tested and hopefully clear itself of any major issues.
> 
> My sister always wanted a Poodle, but in their situation would not have dreamed of spending $2,000 on a pet. They were fully prepared and more than ready to look after that pet, just not the initial cost. So she has Flynn...a wonderful, sweet guy who the family adores, and he did not cost them anything to purchase.
> 
> I have seen quite a few agreements where the guardian family is entitled to a pup from a litter their dog has produced at no cost, kind of as a thank you from the breeder.


Thanks for the explanation - I guess that I can sort of understand the wanting a puppy back from your dog with none of the costs and trouble of reputable breeding.
But, wouldn't there be health testing behind all of the puppies in the litter, not just the pick? 

And as far as not being able to afford the initial $2,000, but being fully prepared to look after the dog - not trying to be provocative, but as an experienced dog person, you can't really believe that, can you? Who amongst us has not, in addition to the regular high upkeep, not had to suddenly come up with thousands, or much more for an unexpected Vet Bill?
Unless the breeder is mentally prepared, if not contractually obligated to handle any unexpected Vet bills that come up, I don't know how you could expect that somebody who could not come up with $2,000 for a planned expense would be able to come up with that much, or ten times that unexpectedly... (of course, not speaking of your sister whom you have known all of your life, but someone whom you first meet as a puppy seeker).

Not saying that you have to be rich to own a poodle, but you do need to be able to prioritize your expenses (said by somebody who would love to have an Ipad, but doesn't - though she spent the price of two Ipad's on her poodles last month)!


----------



## NOLA Standards

Tiny Toy, I would simply say you would not be a candidate for a Guardian Home. (No sarcasm or not-nice wit intended. Simply stating a fact. I have had a lady come to go over the contract and meet the pup and who looked at me and said, "I can't do it. I wouldn't be able to let her come back to you." That's ok. It really is something you are interested in or you are not. It's not for judgement to be passed, either way.)


For whatever the home's, and the breeder's reasons, the Guardian Homes are delighted to have their dog. Enjoy and are interested in and are supportive of the breeder and their line.

If it doesn't tickle your fancy, and there are certainly those that it does not, then you find the breeder and the pup that is right for you and you purchase outright.

Each Guardianship situation is different.

As Breeder/Owner I do take care of all shots and testing as well as heartworm preventative. 

I also groom every 6 weeks or so.

And I board for the family.

With their last, I DO offer to the home a puppy back if they would like. Some families are very interested in having a baby from "their baby" and a Guardian Home is the *RIGHT* way to do it. (As opposed to say - search a few threads here - :afraid: _"My dog is AWESOME and I think I will breed it for one litter so I can have one of his/her pups!" "Wooohoooo!!" )_

I replied, not so much to "sell" anyone on the Guardian Home. It is either something you are interested in or it is not. Pretty black and white I think. 

The reply was to provide a few more details to those who are reading and still confused. :alberteinstein: 


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Tiny Poodles

NOLA Standards said:


> Tiny Toy, I would simply say you would not be a candidate for a Guardian Home. (No sarcasm or not-nice wit intended. Simply stating a fact. I have had a lady come to go over the contract and meet the pup and who looked at me and said, "I can't do it. I wouldn't be able to let her come back to you." That's ok. It really is something you are interested in or you are not.)
> 
> 
> For whatever the home's, and the breeder's reasons, the Guardian Homes are delighted to have their dog. Enjoy and are interested in and are supportive of the breeder and their line.
> 
> If it doesn't tickle your fancy, and there are certainly those that it does not, then you find the breeder and the pup that is right for you and you purchase outright.
> 
> Each Guardianship situation is different.
> 
> As Breeder/Owner I do take care of all shots and testing as well as heartworm preventative.
> 
> I also groom every 6 weeks or so.
> 
> And I board for the family.
> 
> With their last, I DO offer to the home a puppy back if they would like. Some families are very interested in having a baby from "their baby" and a Guardian Home is the *RIGHT* way to do it. (As opposed to say - search a few threads here - :afraid: _"My dog is AWESOME and I think I will breed it for one litter so I can have one of his/her pups!" "Wooohoooo!!" )_
> 
> I replied, not so much to "sell" anyone on the Guardian Home. It is either something you are interested in or it is not. Pretty black and white I think.
> 
> The reply was to provide a few more details to those who are reading and still confused. :alberteinstein:
> 
> 
> Tabatha
> NOLA Standards


Thanks Nola, it does sound like you are offering a lot more then a free puppy, so I can definitely see the positive side of it as you explained it!


----------



## NOLA Standards

KCP1227

It can be either a titled adult/puppy but I dont' know of a pup being placed in a Guardian Home to title. 

If there is a "pick" for show quality, the commitment is pretty intense, and it is my opinion that IS too much to ask of a Guardian family. Pups to be shown/titled usually go out on "co-own" until the contract is fulfilled.

My families are encouraged to get their CGC and certify for Therapy work if the families have any interest. (CGC is basically a well mannered dog with basic obedience, which everyone should have.)

I also have a pup who has been taught by her boys to jump through hoops and ride a skateboard. Am thinking she might need an agent! 


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## kcp1227

NOLA Standards said:


> KCP1227
> 
> It can be either a titled adult/puppy but I dont' know of a pup being placed in a Guardian Home to title.
> 
> If there is a "pick" for show quality, the commitment is pretty intense, and it is my opinion that IS too much to ask of a Guardian family. Pups to be shown/titled usually go out on "co-own" until the contract is fulfilled.
> 
> My families are encouraged to get their CGC and certify for Therapy work if the families have any interest. (CGC is basically a well mannered dog with basic obedience, which everyone should have.)
> 
> I also have a pup who has been taught by her boys to jump through hoops and ride a skateboard. Am thinking she might need an agent!
> 
> 
> Tabatha
> NOLA Standards


Thank you, I would imagine asking a guardian family to title a dog might be a bit much (that would count me out right there!). I very much see the appeal to the way you have your guardian homes set up, especially to get "a baby from your baby" situation. It's definitely something to think about in the future. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ladyscarletthawk

Thanks everyone for their input, sorry I was soo slow to respond.

Tabatha I would love a copy of your guardian home contract, and anything else related to the screening of potential candidates.. I am not sure which direction I would go with it. More than likely it will be a titled dog as opposed to a puppy. I would prefer to only breed from titled dogs as opposed to non titled if at all possible. Do you mainly have titled dogs or puppies in Guardian homes? I've seen some breeders will only place bitches in guardian homes, but not dogs.

Do you or anyone else have a sample puppy contract? Are these contracts valid if not done by/ looked over by a lawyer? Or is it something that should go by them first?

I personally feel that if one is not willing to care for daily expenses, or emergency medical expenses (NOT related to a breeding in a guardian home situation ) then perhaps a dog is not right for them. One would incur such expenses to varying degrees on a stray, rescue, or dog from a breeder. I heard a woman state the other day to her friends that she doesn't mind paying for shots, and taking the dog in to the vet once a year. But if the dog got sick and started to cost her money, then out the door it went!! I say don't get a dog. I sure hope her family is more benevolent and takes care of her when she gets old and sick! My brother is like this BUT, he refuses to own a pet too! I only want homes for future pups as good if not better than my own that will be loved and WELL taken care, that means necessary medical care and proper grooming. With as much as I spent on medical expenses (not just shots and yearly) on my spayed toy poodle, I could have purchased 2 or 3 Japanese toy poodle show prospects lol!! I wish she didn't have such issues, but I'm still willing to pay for her upkeep. I don't think that is too much to ask. 






Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

